# P1 calling for P1



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

P1 was at our fingerprint computer and he needed to call and ask one of the investigators a question. Since he was at that computer and not his desk he used his cell phone to call the secretary since he didnt know the investigators number. He immediately got put on hold. While he was waiting he forgot the name of the investigator he was calling. The secretary finally takes him off hold which caught him off guard and he stuttered and stammered then asked the secretary to patch him through to P1. Needless to say his desk phone started ringing. He jumped up from the fingerprint computer, still holding the cell phone to his ear and ran over to answer his desk phone. There he was, holding two phones to his ears, trying to figure out what was going on. Figuring there was something wrong with the phone he finally hung up.

I had to leave and go take a walk.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Way too funny


----------

